
10 features in PHP that you really should learn and use - ck2
http://www.codeaddiction.net/articles/34/10-features-in-php-that-you-really-should-learn-and-use
======
ck2
Have to skip the php7 ones because of lack of hhvm compatibility for now but
they are catching up.

Also, don't directly hash a raw password, ever. It should consist of other
data combined with the original password (aka salting) part of username, date
registered, etc. Otherwise hash-lookup tables can be used to reverse the hash.

